# chocolate ganache reheated



## glotjoe (Jun 16, 2009)

is there any way that you can reheat chocolate ganache icing without ruining it?


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

I reheat ganache in the microwave all the time. It would be useless to me if I couldn't reheat it since I make big 10 lb batches at a time. Of course I'm referring to the ganache made out of cream/chocolate, not butter ganache.

Edited to add:
If you're not a pro, you shouldn't be posting here.....just so you know.


----------



## penny cooks (Jul 9, 2014)

Some users may want to "ask" a chef. Just sayin.


----------



## mtullius (Feb 20, 2014)

I was told when I joined recently that only the forums under Professional Food Service forum are restricted to pros. Was this thread moved from Professional Pastry Chefs?


----------

